# Nitro Jungle Hooks



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Looking for some weighted worm hooks or snag less jig heads smaller than 2 / 0 and have found the nitro jungle hooks are made down to size 4, just can't seem to find anywhere that sells them, not that small anyway. Other than that I could add some weight to ordinary worm hooks, I would prefer to buy ready to go though. I don't suppose anyone would be able to tell me where I might get some of these nitro jungle hooks down to size 4 say?


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

What weight are you looking for? You could always just buy worm hooks, and mold some lead to make your own?

I can't say I have ever seen any under a 2/0 size personally. Maybe try Emailing Mo's or one of the other bigger tackle shops.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Anaconda were clearing out their jungle hooks a while ago for 8 packs/$10 but not sure of the sizes, definitely has small ones but how small I don't know.


----------



## GT79 (Mar 4, 2011)

Anaconda had them down to #2 I believe

GT79


----------

